# Comment pourrai-je booster mon MacMini G4...?



## Nexusboy (15 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Voil&#224;, je poss&#232;de un Mac Mini G4 1.42GHz.
Je suis monteur sur Final Cut Pro et je bosse habituellement sur des PowerPC 4x2.5GHz G5.
J'aimerai bosser d'avantage &#224; mon domicile mais ma machine a souvent mal au cul avec Final Cut Pro...et &#231;a le fait pas.

Donc j'aimerai savoir si vous connaissait des astuces, sites, blogs, podcasts et autres merveilles expliquant au novices comment bidouiller son mac mini (G4, c'est important) au niveau du processeur, graveur CD vers graveur DVD, &#233;ventuellement disque dur, etc...

Toute info est la bienvenue,

Merci! 

Nexusboy


----------



## Alycastre (15 Mai 2007)

Nexusboy a dit:


> *Bonjour &#224; tous,*
> 
> *Voil&#224;, je poss&#232;de un Mac Mini G4 1.42GHz.*
> *Je suis monteur sur Final Cut Pro et je bosse habituellement sur des PowerPC 4x2.5GHz G5.*
> ...



MacBidouille

Un exemple : overclock


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2007)

Final Cut sur ton mac mini, &#231;a ramera, peu importe ce que tu feras pour le booster 

Tu peux : 
Changer le disque dur interne pour le remplacer par un plus rapide (7200tr/min)
Augmenter la RAM (jusqu'a 1Go)
Remplacer le graveur CD par un graveur DVD (plus economique : un graveur DVD externe)

C'est possible, mais &#231;a risque de te couter assez cher pour des perf' limit&#233;es...


----------



## snowrider (15 Mai 2007)

je voudrais pas etre mechant ...

mais si un mini (g4) pouvait par un coup de baguettte (soudure)  magique devenir ne serait ce que moitié aussi rapide qu'un quad G5 ca se serait su rapidement
 et le ventes aurait atteint des sommets inégalés (surtout vu la difference de prix entre les mini et le quad a l'époque)



les seuls choses "facilement" changeable le HDD pour un 7200 tr , le combo en superdrive si tu en trouve une de meme taille, la ram
mais meme cela va demander un sacré doigté tant le mini est compact ...

mais travailler confortablement sur un mini G4 sur FCP j'avoue ne pas y croire ... 
la carte graphique ne suivra pas , le Bus donnée n'ont plus ...

a mon avis oriente toi deja plus vers un mini coreduo qui EXPLOSE les G5 dual 2Ghz ...


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

je remonte ce fil parce que je voudrais changer le dd interne (_Hitachi Travelstar E5K100 - 40 Go 2"1/2 5400 RPM 8 Mo IDE (bulk)_) de mon MacMini ppc 1,33 Ghz 1Go de ram.
Après quelques recherches (informations système et web) je ne trouve qu'un modèle qui conviendrait : Western Digital Scorpio - 250 Go 2"1/2 5400 RPM 8 Mo Serial ATA (bulk).

Est-ce que celui-ci est compatible (IDE > Serial ATA) ?

Est-ce qu'un HDD 2"1/2 5400 rpm est toujours en 8 Mo de cache ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je remonte ce fil parce que je voudrais changer le dd interne (_Hitachi Travelstar E5K100 - 40 Go 2"1/2 5400 RPM 8 Mo IDE (bulk)_) de mon MacMini ppc 1,33 Ghz 1Go de ram.
> Après quelques recherches (informations système et web) je ne trouve qu'un modèle qui conviendrait : Western Digital Scorpio - 250 Go 2"1/2 5400 RPM 8 Mo Serial ATA (bulk).
> ...




SERIAL ATA = SATA et toi il te faut du IDE/ATA.

Par contre ce WD de chez macway est ok.


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2009)

Non, tu ne peux pas monter un Sata sur un bus IDE ! 

Plus cher mais bien, tu peux passer par un disque externe en FW400 avec 16Mo de cache qui pourra servir dans le futur (4 interfaces). L'exemple là un 320Go c'est chez MacWay.

Edith : Pas tout à fait toasted by JPTC


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Non, tu ne peux pas monter un Sata sur un bus IDE !
> 
> Plus cher mais bien, tu peux passer par un disque externe en FW400 avec 16Mo de cache qui pourra servir dans le futur (4 interfaces). L'exemple là un 320Go c'est chez MacWay.
> 
> Edith : Pas tout à fait toasted by JPTC




Ouai mais il veut booster son mini 
Je pensais pas que l'offre IDE c'était faite si rare... rien sur LDLC... faudrait chercher ailleurs tout de même, peut-être moyen de chopper un 7200 trs.


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> SERIAL ATA = SATA et toi il te faut du IDE/ATA.
> 
> Par contre ce WD de chez macway est ok.



Merci jptk, le temps que tu update ton message, je me suis retrouvé sur le modèle que tu me conseilles.

Je l'avais déjà visualisé hier et en cherchant un meileur prix je suis tombé sur celui que j'ai posté. Mais passer du IDE/PATA/ATA au SATA me semblais difficile.



Invité a dit:


> Non, tu ne peux pas monter un Sata sur un bus IDE !
> 
> Plus cher mais bien, tu peux passer par un disque externe en FW400 avec 16Mo de cache qui pourra servir dans le futur (4 interfaces). L'exemple là un 320Go c'est chez MacWay.
> 
> Edith : Pas tout à fait toasted by JPTC



J'ai déjà un DDE (laCie d2 500 Go), merci 
C'est juste que mon 40 Go est quasiment plein et lors de traitement lourd (eps), la vm m'indique un manque de place donc une non possibilité de finalisation :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai mais il veut booster son mini
> Je pensais pas que l'offre IDE c'était faite si rare... rien sur LDLC... faudrait chercher ailleurs tout de même, peut-être moyen de chopper un 7200 trs.



Ouep, ça se fait rare l'IDE :hein:
Ma petite recherche ne m'a pas permis de trouver un modèle 7200 trs en IDE


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2009)

Je trouve des avantages à booter sur mon DDE FW depuis des années, je gagne en :
- performance : 3,5' en 7200 avec 16Mo de cache contre un 2,5' en 5400 avec 2Mo (c'est un ancêtre de 2004 chez moi) 
- température : même lors de trucs vraiment lourds (exemple à la con, dix onglets de safari ouverts sur une page qui flashe à tout va, pendant 1/2 heure) j'ai le proc qui sature à fond, mais la température du disque dur interne ne dépasse pas 42°.


----------



## aCLR (16 Mars 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Je trouve des avantages à booter sur mon DDE FW depuis des années, je gagne en :
> - performance : 3,5' en 7200 avec 16Mo de cache contre un 2,5' en 5400 avec 2Mo (c'est un ancêtre de 2004 chez moi)
> - température : même lors de trucs vraiment lourds (exemple à la con, dix onglets de safari ouverts sur une page qui flashe à tout va, pendant 1/2 heure) j'ai le proc qui sature à fond, mais la température du disque dur interne ne dépasse pas 42°.


C'est sûr que ta solution évite de démonter le MacMini pour changer le disque.
Et un disque qui tourne à 7200 trs avec 16 Mo de buffer doit accélérer les performances.

Donc, je garde ton éventualité sous le coude 

Je continue ma recherche pour un HD interne. Juste au cas où je trouverais un 7200 trs en 2"5&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai finalement investi dans un DDE plutôt que de me lancer dans une opération à macmini ouvert&#8230;
Je suis donc prêt à faire comme le message de Invité



Invité a dit:


> Je trouve des avantages à booter sur mon DDE FW depuis des années, je gagne en :
> - performance : 3,5' en 7200 avec 16Mo de cache contre un 2,5' en 5400 avec 2Mo (c'est un ancêtre de 2004 chez moi)
> - température : même lors de trucs vraiment lourds (exemple à la con, dix onglets de safari ouverts sur une page qui flashe à tout va, pendant 1/2 heure) j'ai le proc qui sature à fond, mais la température du disque dur interne ne dépasse pas 42°.



Seul hic, je ne sais pas trop comment faire&#8230;

Copie du système ou clonage ?


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2009)

Ben, moi j'ai cloné avec CCC je crois ou SuperDuper, je ne me souviens plus lequel j'ai utilisé.
Mais à refaire, je partirais sur un système vierge, ensuite les mises à jour et ensuite l'assistant de migration après avoir démarré sur le DDE.


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Ben, moi j'ai cloné avec CCC je crois ou SuperDuper, je ne me souviens plus lequel j'ai utilisé.


Je viens de faire le clone avec CCC 


> Mais à refaire, je partirais sur un système vierge, ensuite les mises à jour et ensuite l'assistant de migration après avoir démarré sur le DDE.


c'est plus long mais cela a ces avantages, je vais y réfléchir
Et pour démarrer depuis le DDE, comment fais-je ? (OSX 10.4.11)
Je demande ça, parce que depuis un &#63743;+i sur le HD interne, je ne vois pas la possibilité de décocher les autorisations du volume ?!


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2009)

Ben, soit tu boote avec la touche "alt" pour changer de disque de démarrage, soit dans ton cas si tu veux que ce soit permanent, un fois ton disque cloné, tu choisis ce DDE dans "menu pomme/préférences système/démarrage" et ton prochain boot se fera sur ce disque.

Pas facile à lire ma prose, faut que j'apprenne la ponctuation !


----------

